# Bar-b-Chef...Offset smoker...Fire Management Test



## cleglue (Apr 4, 2006)

On Saturday I smoked a Boston butt and chicken thighs.  I was also working on fire management again on my Bar-b-Chef smoker.  I used a method found on the homebbq.com knowledge base by Dan Colmerauer.  http://www.homebbq.com/content.asp?cont ... wledgeBase
I already had a charcoal basket made before reading his article.  I was able to get a steady temperature between 220 and 250 for 5 ½ to 6 hours.  I reload at that time with about the same amount of lump I started with (a basket full unlit lump and a chimney load of lit lump.  The heat remained steady until I finish both the Boston butt and the chicken thighs (which I pulled at about 5:30 PM.).  I put the butt on at 5:33 AM and pulled it off the smoker at 3:40 PM.

I placed a few chucks of wood in the basket to begin with.  When I tried adding more a little later I would get that ugly smoke.  I couldn’t get that wonderful blue smoke without leaving the fire box door open with would have used up the lump charcoal.

It still took a lot of lump charcoal for this cook.  It took about 15 to 20 pounds for a 12 hour cook.  Is this normal?

Here is a chart of the cook.  http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Apri ... Medium.JPG

The other week I tried to use sticks after the initial startup.  I had to use very little sticks and keep the door of the fire box cracked to keep a steady flame.  This saved a lot on charcoal and it worked but it took a lot of babying.  I think I’m going to try this again.  It was a little windy that day.

I’m told that these small offset smoker are hard to use a just stick burner.  I know other have tried but I guess it is my turn.

I also made another batch of lump charcoal.
Here are some pictures of the entire day.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/April22006/
These pictures may not always be available because my free account is filling up.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 4, 2006)

Cleglue     I like to use the same setup with my char-griller. When I setup the unlighted charcoal in the basket I will mix in some dry wood to add in the smoking this should help with your problem.  

Thanks for sharing, some day I will need to try to make me some charcoal.

Missing Link.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> On Saturday I smoked a Boston butt and chicken thighs.  I was also working on fire management again on my Bar-b-Chef smoker.  I used a method found on the homebbq.com knowledge base by Dan Colmerauer.  http://www.homebbq.com/content.asp?cont ... wledgeBase
> I already had a charcoal basket made before reading his article.  I was able to get a steady temperature between 220 and 250 for 5 ½ to 6 hours.  I reload at that time with about the same amount of lump I started with (a basket full unlit lump and a chimney load of lit lump.  The heat remained steady until I finish both the Boston butt and the chicken thighs (which I pulled at about 5:30 PM.).  I put the butt on at 5:33 AM and pulled it off the smoker at 3:40 PM.
> 
> I placed a few chucks of wood in the basket to begin with.  When I tried adding more a little later I would get that ugly smoke.  I couldn’t get that wonderful blue smoke without leaving the fire box door open with would have used up the lump charcoal.
> ...


I have the same problem with my Char Griller, i'm using almost a whole bag of lump for one cook. Can you use galvanized steel for the mods?
I heard your not supposed to cook with it  because it can be poisonous.
What did you make the charcoal basket out of? Can you buy them somewhere? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 6, 2006)

galvanized metal is dangerous when welded.  I would not use it around the fire box.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2006)

Guys, I think the problem is this...well not a problem but a reason you are using so much fuel to keep the proper temp.  I think the reason is that the material used on the Char-Griller and other simmilar type smokers are thin and will not retain heat like it would on a Gator or a Klose.  Those fireboxes are made out of 1/4" steel standard and can be upgraded from there...the thicker the steel the more heat retention and the lower the fuel comsumption.  Also, the tolerances are not what the higher priced cookers are so more air is getting in and burning up the fuel qicker too...just my thoughts!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Wrap it with foil faced insulation and that should help if Greg is correct.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Wrap it with foil faced insulation and that should help if Greg is correct.


I'd be concerned about the fiberglass getting into everything, nobody likes itchy food :!: 
I've seen it before where more steel is bent and welded into place on the firebox and the cooking chamber, that would help.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

Is the firebox big enough to line with firebricks? Maybe just on the floor?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Is the firebox big enough to line with firebricks? Maybe just on the floor?


On mine there wouldn't be much room left, unless maybe if the bricks were split in half.
Good idea though.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

They do sell a split firebrick. They are 4" x 8" x 1". Some mason supply yards have them or maybe a plumbing supply that specializes in furnaces.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> They do sell a split firebrick. They are 4" x 8" x 1". Some mason supply yards have them or maybe a plumbing supply that specializes in furnaces.


I'll have to check that out.
I've already bubbled the paint on the firebox trying to keep the temp up #-o.
Thanks Nick :!: 
Nice avatar by the way


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i have a friend who insulated his fire box using the cement mixture they use to insulate boilers.  i can find more info on the product if anyone is interested.



It's probably structolite. It is sort of a cement, but very "fluffy". You can build it out with quite a bit of thickness if needed. We use it quite often around fireplace opennings to gauge out for tile or marble instalations. Puff, you being a drywall contractor must have run into the product. It's a gypsum based product.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3s4qpw84]i have a friend who insulated his fire box using the cement mixture they use to insulate boilers.  i can find more info on the product if anyone is interested.



It's probably structolite. It is sort of a cement, but very "fluffy". You can build it out with quite a bit of thickness if needed. We use it quite often around fireplace opennings to gauge out for tile or marble instalations. Puff, you being a drywall contractor must have run into the product. It's a gypsum based product.[/quote:3s4qpw84]
Yes I have used it as a scratch coat to repair old wood lath plaster.
As far as putting it on a smoker (inside) (outside) do you think it would take the heat and not crumble? It might be tough to adhere it to the steel.
This may sound silly, but as far as fire bricks, what about those ceramic briquets you use in gas grills?
The only place in my firebox I could put anything is in theslide out tray, below that there is zero clearance. But that might smother the fire.
I think they might retain some heat.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is some information about the firebricks. I don't use them inside the firebox I used them inside the main chamber of the char-griller this give me a steady heat threw out my smoker and quite recover. I hope this help.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Here is some information about the firebricks. I don't use them inside the firebox I used them inside the main chamber of the char-griller this give me a steady heat threw out my smoker and quite recover. I hope this help.


I'm going to try that plus the mods you talked about earlier.
We'll see what happens, thanks :!:


----------



## oompappy (Apr 7, 2006)

In my Chargriller I use the fire brick in the cooking chamber 
to maintain even temps. Once they are heated up the temps are 
very steady and less fuel is needed. On cold days you can even 
pre-heat them in the oven.
I put the adjustable grate in the lowest position, then put down 
a shallow drip pan. I have two lengths of angle iron resting on 
bolts over which I lay another grate made of perferated metal 
just above the opening to the fire-box. Next, I lay out the foil 
wrapped bricks kind of like tuning plates with the first one right 
up close to the fire box. The next 3 or 4 spaced out first with 
narrow spaces then gradually wider.
I usually get 2.5 to 3 hours on a small chimney of coals at temps 
of 225* to 250* once the bricks are hot.










Two other good heat saving mods are the angle iron seal mod on the 
ends of the cooking chamber that are fitted when the lid is in the 
fully closed position.





And...
The chimney extention to grate level mod, that keeps all the heat 
from going out the top of the cooker.





Here's the expanded metal basket that rest on 2 pieces of angle 
above the ash drawer so you can dump ashes without disturbing the 
fire or coals.









These are the pics of the mods that I have on file but I can take 
more if anyone needs them.


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> in addition to fire bricks in the cooking chamber you can also use a big slab of steel.  i picked this 1/2" x 30" piece up at a steel fabrication shop for ~ $10.  it weighs a frigg'in ton.


That's a good idea. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

To extend the chimney, can I use aluminum pipe?


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> To extend the chimney, can I use aluminum pipe?


Come on Puff, get you some big chrome extensions.  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about it :!: 
And some mud flaps with the neked ladies on 'em :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Sweet  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well here's what I came up with, the chimney extension, I slpit the fire bricks in half, put 2 halfs in the bottom and the rest on the sides. I think i'm just going to rest the drip pans on the bricks.
As far as the firebox I can't find the right material to make the charcoal basket.
Gonna' try it tomorrow and see what happens 8-[


http://img449.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 43dzc.smil


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Let us know how it works out. I'll bet it holds the heat better for you now.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Let us know how it works out. I'll bet it holds the heat better for you now.


You should have seen me splitin' those bricks :grin: 
You would have been proud :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 8, 2006)

all right puff! i was able to get the product tomake the basket at home depot i bought thje 24x24 sheet. I would like to know how many bricket you uesd and if that make a difference.

 I used 6 brick line in the bottom of the smoker and that work great. but your look to add more mass a long the pit wall. I think yours will work better.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn Puff, when you were talking to me about extending the stack, I thought you meat on the outside.  Good thing you went with the AL, not the galvanized.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Here is some food for thought....
> 
> I didn't insulate my CG sfb, but I did get a piece of expanded metal and place on top of the cooking grate.  I only use the SFB for low and slow smoking anyway.  It seems to help a lot.  It get the coals up out of the very shallow area and let them "breathe" instead of getting smothered in their own ash.... It is in line with the opening going into the main chamber with the inlet vent below, so the draft carries the heat straight into the main cooking chamber.
> 
> ...



That's what Puff did today.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn Puff, when you were talking to me about extending the stack, I thought you meat on the outside.  Good thing you went with the AL, not the galvanized.


That's why you said get the chrome pipes  
The pipe was for the inside  
But I still ordered the mud flaps


----------



## wittdog (Apr 9, 2006)

*fire down below*

I am interested in the charcoal basket, but I am concerned that when you add wood in order to get it to burn clean the dampers would have to be open a good amount thus causing a blazing inferno inside the firebox.   I just upgraded from a light gauge SFB to a heavy gauge one because of  the problems that you were talking about, that and dealing with the wonderfull Buffalo Spring.  I did a Butt in the pouring rain Friday 35-40 deg.  I used most of a bag of lump but I would have had a hell of a time with the older model. Currently after my intial burn I've stuck to charcoal (Coffe Can ) about every 1- 1/2 hrs and chucks off wood. I plan on using sticks of apple when it dries out.  Does anyone have any good suggestions on a more effecient use of fuel? I would also like to know how the firebricks work out. Thanks

PS The butt came out great.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well the mods I did on the Char Griller worked out great. I only went through about a 1/4 bag of lump for a 6 hr. cook!
The chimney extension and firebricks did the trick, I had no problem holding steady temps. The weather was a little warmer that probably helped some. 
For most of the cooks i've done it was cold out.
I'm still going to put the baffle in the main chamber, hopefully that way I can use the entire cooking area.
Thanks for all the tips! :grin:


----------

